# Google- Sertraline for constipation - Clinical Advisor



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Sertraline for constipation**Clinical Advisor*Is sertraline (Zoloft) effective as an off-label treatment for *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) with constipation? â€" Jill Eisner, FNP, Chelmsford, Mass. A recent systematic review and meta-analysis found that tricyclic antidepressants (TCAs) and *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

